# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Arrnghhhh

## Voosh

We like Mexico. BUT, Mexico isn't friendly. We have not gone there in years. We have too many sad stories from friends that attempted to have a vacation in that sh*thole.


*"*CIUDAD JUAREZ, Mexico  The last remaining police officer in the Mexican border town of Guadalupe has disappeared, and prosecutors in northern Chihuahua state said Tuesday they have started a search for her.

Twenty-eight-year-old officer Ericka Gandara held out despite the desertions and resignations that left her as the only officer in the Juarez Valley town, which was served by eight police a year ago.

But Gandara hasn't been seen since Dec. 23. While some local media have reported Gandara was kidnapped, prosecutors' spokesman Arturo Sandoval said her relatives have not filed a kidnap complaint.

Sandoval said the search was started Monday as a missing-person case.

The same day she disappeared, assailants also set fire to the home of a Guadalupe town councilwoman.

The Sinaloa and Juarez drug cartels have been battling for control of the Juarez Valley, leading many residents to flee across the border to Texas or to other Mexican cities.

Most police officers, outgunned by the drug cartels, have resigned and officials say few people are willing to take their place.

The burden of law enforcement has increasingly fallen on a few women.

In the neighboring town of Praxedis G. Guerrero, a 20-year-old woman was sworn in as police chief in October. The man who previously held that office had been gunned down in July 2009 and the town had been unable to find a replacement for more than a year.

The drug gangs are trying to control the valley's single highway, a lucrative drug trafficking route along the Texas border.*"*

----------


## JEK

We head to Cabo in a couple of weeks for a wedding. According to RickyG and Dennis it isn't so sh***y there.

----------


## amyb

John-you are the KING of destination weddings. And some truly fabulous locales to boot. On the 8th of January Phil and I are heading to a wedding in New Jersey. Not the same..............

----------


## MIke R

> We head to Cabo in a couple of weeks for a wedding. According to RickyG and Dennis it isn't so sh***y there.



Cabo rocks..when I lived in Houston and Aero de Mexico had a $99 RT weekend special and the peso was in the toilet....we went often....never had a bad time...Wendi lived in La Paz for a few months studying Grey Whale migrations and also loved the whole area

----------


## MIke R

the other side of the coin however is I had to go to Salina Cruz through Oaxaca to get a boat and bring it back to Houston which very nearly cost me my life.....whole different deal when you are not in a resort

----------

